# Opinion on decap and instant baby brine shrimp?



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

So since paypal is currently being a booty and keeping me as limited until they process my information they asked for (darn government!) and my cultures decided to die on me im going with my plan B bbs until I am able to order off ebay again.

I will be starting my BBS culture tonight since they just hatched today. But there will be one day next weekend I wont be home and want to make it as easy as possible for my mother to feed them for me. So I was looking on amazon and saw instant Baby Brine shrimp and was wondering what others thought about it.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Instant-Baby-Brine-Shrimp-20/dp/B00176GU32/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2

Or would the decaps be a better choice? 

http://www.amazon.com/AlgaGen-Decap...1344295409&sr=1-2&keywords=decap+brine+shrimp

I haven't had experience with either one of those. Originally I had micro, walter, and banana worms but apparently I had rotten luck. I do have some live plants in the tank though so I know that will help some. For the first day anyway, but not the day my mother will be feeding them.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Honestly decap or bbs it's the same thing. It's not that hard to harvest either.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I know its all the same thing, but does it make it any easier? I'm trying to find something that might be easier for my mother to use. That way she wont have to try rinsing the bbs from the hatchery that I started. 

Or do you still have to do the same with those as well? Maybe I will just have to rinse a couple servings before I go and just tell her how much to put in.. hmm..


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You still have to rinse. You don't want the salty water going into the fresh water.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You don't have to rinse decaps, you feed them like any other dry food. 
If you're feeding bbs, you will need to slowly introduce the decaps as most fry will not accept them immediately. 
I mis bbs with decaps during meals and add a light at the top of the tank so the bbs swim among the decaps. Everyday I increase the decap and reduce the bbs until I'm feeding all decaps. 
It's a great transition food to pellets and very easy. 
The instant baby brine are hatched just like bbs and you will need rinsing. 
One thing you can do is hatch the bbs for you mom, rinse it and place it in the fridge in some of the water. The cold temperature will slow down the growth of the bbs and they will consume very little energy. I do this all the time and even when you see the bbs might look dead because they are not moving, they will start moving once they get warme up in the tank.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> You don't have to rinse decaps, you feed them like any other dry food.
> If you're feeding bbs, you will need to slowly introduce the decaps as most fry will not accept them immediately.
> I mis bbs with decaps during meals and add a light at the top of the tank so the bbs swim among the decaps. Everyday I increase the decap and reduce the bbs until I'm feeding all decaps.
> It's a great transition food to pellets and very easy.
> ...


So it will probably be better to just hatching my own and keeping them in the fridge for her to put in the tank for them when its time to eat.. Although now that I know about the decaps I am thinking to give them a try since it will make it easier to switch to pellets.

When I put the bbs into the fridge, do i use just normal tap water? Or do i need to dechlorinate the water? Probably a stupid question to ask.. but I hate not to ask and find out later when she calls saying something is wrong and I cant do anything about it.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, hatch them so they are ready the day before she will need them and prepare them for storing in the fridge.
It's better to use declorinated water although I use whatever I have on hand. 
You will love decaps because you will be able to put away your bbs hatchery a lot sooner.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I mix my decaps with MW, it works the same way. They fry love them once they get used to them.


----------

